# Is my cat pregnant or not?



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a female persian cat and I have noticed her abdomin to be slightly larger than usual. And she is very frequently licking her tummy. I had a male cat at my house from 22 June to about 7 July. It was a planned mating but I'm not sure whether they had mated or not. Also her appetite has definately increased.

There is only one thing which is making me doubt whether she is pregnant or not. She is not calling at the moment but when she is sitting down and I pat her close to her bum, her rear legs immediately go up thus lifting her bum upwards. It's what she usually does when she is on heat.

Does this mean that it's impossible that she is pregnant or not?

Thanx


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

All of my kitties, including the males, will lift their bum in the air if I pat or pet them on their rump. I don't know if there is a simple test vets can do or not that would let you know if kitty is pregnant or not...otherwise, just keep an eye on her.

Is she standing rump-up on her own and 'calling' with her tail held to the side? If not, I'd suspect she is pregnant.


----------

